# Sirena Seaways- Crash conundrum solved



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Crash conundrum solved
A DFDS ferry smashed into a UK berth after a propulsion back-up button was accidentally pressed, an
accident report has revealed. The 22,400–gt Sirena Seaways (built 2002) made heavy contact at Harwich
on 22 June last year, causing "considerable damage" to the foreend
of the vessel. The linkspan at the port collapsed into the water
and supporting structures were severely damaged.
The UK Marine Accident Investigation Branch (MAIB) said
propulsion control records showed the starboard system remained
set at about 63% ahead throughout the incident. No defects were
found and it was "considered most likely" that the button to
activate the back-up control system for the starboard propulsion
system was "inadvertently pressed" during the early stages of the
entry into the port, MAIB found. This bypassed normal control
and was not noticed by the crew.
The systems was still operating at 63% ahead for two hours after the collision, hampering attempts to pull
the vessel from the damaged berth. Recommendations have been made to DFDS to review the need for
regular bridge and crew resource management training. Source : Tradewinds


----------

